# Found Pigeon Walking in circles



## kargog (Feb 20, 2006)

I found an adult pigeon at work. He can't fly and was very easy to capture. I assume he is injured but his wings and feet seem fine. He has bright eyes and is alert. I confined him to a cage with food, water and shelter, but he walks in circles when he's in the cage. I have taken him for "walks" in the backyard. He will stand there or walk in circles. He also turns his head upside down. He has seemed to improve and will eat from the ground and drink from puddles. I was looking for insight on what else he needs to get better.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Please go back to the forum page and scroll down to "Sick or Injured pigeon discussion", then click on the "sticky" Pigeon Paramyxovirus. Very important info there and that SOUNDS like that's what your found bird may have. Others will be along shortly with more info......


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If it's PMV, then time. And he could get worse before he gets better. It may take up to a couple of months. If it really gets bad, he may need to be fed and watered the hard way for awhile.

Pidgey


----------



## kargog (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, it looks like thats what he has.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Kargog,



Yup...sounds like it to me too from your describe...


I would recommend also, a nice source of Cage warmth for him, the 'usual' Heating Pad set-up. Where you have an electric Heating Pad set to 'medium' with a single or maybe double layer of small hand Towell or folded or rumpled 'tee-shirt' over it, and have that so the Bird can be on it or off of it as they like for their comforts...

Direct outdoor Sunshine, weather permitting! And often...where, on Sunny days, you set them in their Cage in some for-sure 'safe' place, so they can soak up some Rays for a few hours...


Good chow and plenty of it - we can run through some of this later, but basically, some PMV Birds can peck and eat, and if so, I say let them stuff themselves to the gills all they like with good wholesome Seeds that one augments or suppliments with various additional nutritional things.

Get a big bag of good grade 'Pigeon Mix' Seeds if there are any Feed Stores or Bird supply places that carry it or can order it in.

Also get some nice Grit of some kind for him also.

Watch the poops to see if they look other then moist easy-to-pick-up-in-your-finger-tips 'raisen' size or a little larger, and they should appear brown-green-with-white...

If they do not look like this, or if they have any 'yellow' in them, there may be some secondary illness opportuning...

Drape the sides and back and top of his Cage with cloth or old shirts or something, so he is protected from drafts...leave the front undraped by day so he can see out if he likes...and cover it for night sleep time.

Have fresh nice drinking Water in a little flat bottomed bowl or single-serve size 'Custard' baking dish, and scrub and refill it every day...as well as his similar size and shape of Seed Bowl.

Figure on a few months of R & R and convelescent-time for him, and, in the meanwhile, keep him seperate from any other Birds...


And for his comforts and peace of mind, make sure no Dogs Cats or kids or other animals can pester him.

If his seisures, 'Star Gazing', palsies, or neck-twisting are getting the better of him, thanks to Pidgey here, we all now know we can take one little flake of regular common Aspirin, a flake the size of a Straight Pin 'head', and pop that down their gullet as an anti-inflammitory which can ease their neurologic-musculature symptoms of these twisting things. Sometimes this can make the difference between self-feeding via pecking, or having to be fed via some tube or syringe, which of course they typically hate, and resent, as well as it is a hassle for the neophyte caregiver to deal with. 

I believe one can give this size dose three-times-a-24 hr period, but others may wish to clearify or affirm this.


Till next...

Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248

Hello and thank you for your concern over this pigeon.

Where do you live, do you need some help?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tressa,


Good questions!

I forgot to ask...

Lol...


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Kargog,

I did dose with the aspirin (325mg) three times a day without any negative consequences, however always with food. In my case I crushed up that tiny bit-size aspirin (and it is very small, being just pin-head sized) put it into a syrynge with formula, skaken so it is mixed, and fed that way. I was advised to use only *Aspirin*, as in ASA and not Ibuprofin nor Acetominophen or Tylenol Etc.

You may not be comfortable with the idea of tube-feeding but I can assure you it is not that difficult at all as long as you can hold your bird on your lap while you feed. There is a good thread on tube-feeding somewhere so I will try to locate it for you. I use a long wool scarf to restrain wings and legs and it is a very process to wrap and secure the bird. Just a couple of loops around the bird, snug but not too tight as to limit their ability to breathe comfortably. I went to see my vet for a first hand demonstration of tube feeding into the crop and let me tell you that was one demonstration I really appreciated.

You do need to take care not to force the tube too deeply (nor feed too shallow) and to use a tube on the end of a syringe *that is smooth on the tip *edges so that no tearing of tissue will result from the insertion. The first time is scary but after that first time you will get the hang of it as quick as I did. I just learned two weeks ago from all the advice I got here and from my vet. It's a snap! Really!

Cameron


----------



## kargog (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll try the asprin, his seizures were very bad today. He's in my garage in a cage right now. I take him out during the morning to play in the back yard. I spread seed out and he eats it off the ground. I'm in AZ so it's always a sunny day  . I got him a warming rock and I drape his cage with a blanket.

Thank you for all the advice, I really need it!

Karissa


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

kargog said:


> I'll try the asprin, his seizures were very bad today. He's in my garage in a cage right now.
> **I take him out during the morning to play in the back yard.*
> 
> ** *I spread seed out and he eats it off the ground*.
> ...


Hello Kargog,
* It's actually better, for the time being, to keep him confined to a dark, warm, quite area, away from family & animal traffic, as this helps to reduce stress which will cause the symptoms to enhance.
About three years ago my yard seemed to have become a magnet for PMV pijjies. I had 12 in a two week span.  

** If you find he is having problems picking up the seeds, which happens with PMV pijjies, put the seeds in a *deep* dish. 

*** In what general location of AZ do you reside?

Cindy


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't seem to find that good post on Tube feeding that I wanted. I am spinning wheels trying to find it and I know I should have these things book-marked by now but I don't so if anyone does have it or another handy will you post for Kargog to see. Thanks a lot,

Cameron.

(starting tomorrow,....bookmarking my favourite threads and posts)


----------



## kargog (Feb 20, 2006)

He has a deep dish but he usually ends up knocking it over from spinning in his cage. When I take him out he seems to enjoy it. There aren't any dogs or cats in the yard, plus I stay out there with him. I'm in the Avondale area.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

kargog said:


> He has a deep dish but he usually ends up knocking it over from spinning in his cage. When I take him out he seems to enjoy it. There aren't any dogs or cats in the yard, plus I stay out there with him. I'm in the Avondale area.


My PMV pigeon was put on a course of Prednisone. Although there are probably more cons than pros for using this form of treatment, it was a Godsend for 'Pij'. Within two & a half months he was symptom free.  

Here is a link to a very informative thread regarding PMV.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248

Cindy


----------



## kargog (Feb 20, 2006)

He's not doing well today. I gave him the asprin and had to put seed in his mouth. His seizures are very bad, he seems to have them continuously.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Kargog, 
What kind of a heating rock are you talking about? The kind of one you buy in a pet store for Lizards and such? If so I wouldn't use it as they have a high tendency to bake the organs from inside out.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Aspirin*

With respect, any users of it, I'm not so sure about the aspirin in these cases?

I understand it may be good in birds as an anti-inflammatory, but for joints. 

With PMV neurological problems where the inflammation would be somewhere in the brain region, I have some doubts about whether it would be helpful (though not necessarily harmful). Any kind of veterinary input on it, anyone?

we've found so far that just quiet, not too much bright light, and rest (plus obviously food & water) alone work well. 

Cindy's prednisone is a different matter, of course, and indeed helped achieve remarkable results.

John


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Good point john,

While aspirin is a good general mild anti-inflammatory it won't work for every situation. I also used Prednisone with great results and the cost of it was very low. 

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I haven't heard of the aspirin use in pigeons. While the aspirin benefits are great, as antipyretic (anti-fever) and antalgic (anti-pain) mild and mild anitinflammatory it is not my first choise.
For PMV, I would choose a stronger antiinflammatory.

Reti


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

*pidge walking in circles*

Hi kargog, if your interested there is an excellent avian vet in Mesa Arizona by the name of Dr. funk at Mesa veterinary Hospital. Number is 480.833.7330 If anyone can help you...he can.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Birdbabe said:


> Hi kargog, if your interested there is an excellent avian vet in Mesa Arizona by the name of Dr. funk at Mesa veterinary Hospital. Number is 480.833.7330 If anyone can help you...he can.


Great suggestion! 
I go to Dr. Funk. Not only is he a wonderful vet, he is extremely reasonable with his rates as well.  

I've been trying to think of someone in the Avondale area, but not familiar enough with that side of town.  

Cindy


----------



## kargog (Feb 20, 2006)

Bad news. My pigeon died. He was very sick and got to were he could no longer hold his head up. I kind of knew it would happen, but I don't regret trying to help him.

Everybody, thanks for all your help and support.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry the bird didn't make it. Thank you so much for giving the bird a safe haven at the end.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

kargog said:


> Bad news. My pigeon died. He was very sick and got to were he could no longer hold his head up. I kind of knew it would happen, but I don't regret trying to help him.
> 
> Everybody, thanks for all your help and support.


I'm so sorry your little patient was unable to overcome his illness. We do apprecitate the update.

Thank you so much for all you did for this sweet baby.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry. You did your best and was safe and loved in his last days.
Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I too am sorry to hear that news Kargog, You did your best in a short time and came looking for help. Sometimes it is just too late from the time you find a sick bird and there is no time left to save them. Hope you are feeling OK though.

Cameron


----------

